# Plant Show



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Tampa People! USF Botanical Gardens is having a plant show tomorrow (Sunday) I went today and they have some miniature orchids, tons of Begonoias, and Broms. Also have a few peperomias in the greenhouse store.

Bill


----------

